# NYC "must do" theater events this spring?



## Carol C (Apr 7, 2014)

I haven't been to NYC in years, and I need to be reminded of tactics to score half price day of show tix for Bway and off-Bway shows. I checked online and got the shock of my life at how much inflation there is in the price of a Bway show ticket since I've last visited. Anyone know if there are highly recommended museum or art gallery shows? I'll be there last weekend of May thanks to the generosity of a TUGger. Hot tips please!!! And TIA!


----------



## e.bram (Apr 7, 2014)

MET opera at Lincoln Center.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 7, 2014)

My friend Mary Bridget Davies stars in A Night With Janis Joplin that will be playing into June.  You won't be disappointed.

http://anightwithjanisjoplin.com/


It's a play about the women who influenced Janis and is an excellent production.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2014)

*Satchmo At The Waldorf.*




Carol C said:


> Hot tips please!


Click here for Satchmo At The Waldorf*.*

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ServicePage.aspx?id=56

But it won't have the most recent or shorter runs etc.


----------



## myoakley (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you know about TKTS, the 50% off ticket booths on 47th St. and Broadway?  You can buy tickets starting at 10 a.m. for the same day 2 p.m. matinee shows, and then again at 4 p.m. for the same day 8 p.m. shows.  Of course you do not know until that day which shows will be available, but you usually have a very good selection, and you can get pretty good seats.  That is the only way I purchase show tickets.  I refuse to pay full price.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 7, 2014)

*NYC Shows and Restaurants*

I took my daughter and 12 year granddaughter to NYC March 22-29. We saw Wicked and The Lion King, shows appropriate for my granddaughter and spent about $900 to do so.  Amazing it costs that much. Whew!  The Book of Mormon seemed to be the most talked about show amongst those we spoke to. But then we were right across the street from it.

Not sure where you are staying but we stayed at The W on Broadway and W47th in the Times Square area and I picked up some advice from Tuggers as to restaurants.  Our favorite in the area was Toloache at 251 W 50th St.  It's Mexican but in a unique way.  We alternated between the Evergreen Diner and The Edison Cafe for breakfast each morning, The Edison just two doors West from our hotel and the Evergreen also on 47th between 6th and 7th.  I would love to go back to Tony's Di Napoli on 43rd between 6th and 7th for wonderful Italian but only with four or five hungry people as they serve HUGE family style platters and all a la carte. Another that served huge sharable servings was Junior's in the alley at the Minskoff Theater.  Their boneless fried chicken breasts were as good as my mama's and big enough for two very hungry people or four not so.  They are said to have the best cheesecake in NY but I hope not.  Though it was very good, I'd hate to think that was the best anyone does.  I never thought I'd say this as it hasn't been my experience anywhere else but the burgers and fries at The Hardrock Cafe on Broadway between W 43rd and W 44th were excellent.

If you are at The Manhattan Club you will be near one that I found when we were going to be going to the MOMA around lunch time. La Bonne Soupe at 48 W55th St just down from 5th Ave. I had the best French Onion Soup I've EVER had in my life.  The reviews seem to agree.  A bowl of the soup is just $9.00 and is a good sized serving. They filled up quickly so either arrive early or have a reservation.  If I could, I'd fly back just to have that soup again!!!!

Enjoy your trip!  We had a great time even though the temperature was in the low 30's during the day and 20's at night and we walked 9 miles per day!  My dermatologist who treated my facial rash when I got home told me my skin is no longer made for cold weather!  ARGH!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 7, 2014)

*TKTS*



myoakley said:


> Do you know about TKTS, the 50% off ticket booths on 47th St. and Broadway?  You can buy tickets starting at 10 a.m. for the same day 2 p.m. matinee shows, and then again at 4 p.m. for the same day 8 p.m. shows.  Of course you do not know until that day which shows will be available, but you usually have a very good selection, and you can get pretty good seats.  That is the only way I purchase show tickets.  I refuse to pay full price.




Yes, this is a very good deal if you can get what you want and are prepared to arrive early or wait in a very long line. If I lived in the area or was not so specific on what I wanted to see with a 12 year old in 34 degree weather on particular days, I would have done this!


----------



## klpca (Apr 7, 2014)

I haven't used them (yet) but this is the discount site that I keep seeing mentioned on Tripadvisor and the Broadwayworld.com message board: http://www.broadwaybox.com/

We'll be there just before you arrive. So far we have tickets for Wicked. I haven't decided what else to see.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 11, 2014)

*NYC Tips*



Carol C said:


> I haven't been to NYC in years, and I need to be reminded of tactics to score half price day of show tix for Bway and off-Bway shows. I checked online and got the shock of my life at how much inflation there is in the price of a Bway show ticket since I've last visited. Anyone know if there are highly recommended museum or art gallery shows? I'll be there last weekend of May thanks to the generosity of a TUGger. Hot tips please!!! And TIA!



Hi Carol and all, 
I work in Mid-town Manhattan and would be happy to answer any specific questions about your upcoming trip.  One tip I can give you is to check out MOMA on Friday afternoon when admission is FREE!  Always a worthwhile Museum to check out, no matter what exhibit is there.  
As for shows, there are so many great shows on Broadway now, I'm sure you will score some great discount tickets at the TKTS booth in Times Square.  Some great shows include Beautiful, the Carole King musical, Motown, All the Way (I think that's the name of it) the story of LBJ starring Bryan Cranston and of course Jersey Boys.  All, Bullets Over Broadway just opened to some very good reviews.  Or you could go see Denzel Washington in Raisin in the Sun, like Obama and his wife did here tonight.  

Restaurants are so plentiful and so varied depending on what you like and your budget.  I don't think there will be a Restaurant Week Promotion going on then (one just ended in Mid March) but it doesn't hurt to ask, as many restaurants have extended their Restaurant week (prix fixe lunch $25, dinner $35) menus beyond that period.  

As it gets closer to your visit, feel free to write again or PM me and I will be glad to help.  
Hope you have a great trip here...the weather was beautiful today and made the city really come alive! 

Have fun, 
Brian


----------



## myoakley (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a suggestion for a really great little French restaurant if you are in the theatre district. It's called Pergola des Artistes on W. 46th St. near the corner of 8th Ave.  The food is great and it is VERY reasonable - lunch for under $20.  You have to get there early (before noon) on Wed., since it gets crowded with all the 2 p.m. matinee goers.


----------



## windje2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glynda said:


> Yes, this is a very good deal if you can get what you want and are prepared to arrive early or wait in a very long line. If I lived in the area or was not so specific on what I wanted to see with a 12 year old in 34 degree weather on particular days, I would have done this!



Much shorter lines at the South Street Seaport Booth, which sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance and matinee tickets the day before.

http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ServicePage.aspx?id=56


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 12, 2014)

Wind,  that is true about seaport TKTS booth but it is a bit out if the way to get to unless you are going downtown to do/ see other things. Take a ride on the Statrn Island Ferry while downtown.  It is free and affords some of the best views of lower Manhattan and Statue of Liberty!  Can wander around the St. George areas of Staten Island or just turn around and come back on the next ferry.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2014)

windje2000 said:


> Much shorter lines at the South Street Seaport Booth, which sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance and matinee tickets the day before.
> 
> http://www.tdf.org/TDF_ServicePage.aspx?id=56



+1 for the South Street Seaport location.   It has now re-opened after being closed for awhile after Hurricane Sandy.

"I like this pot a bit better than the other just because you can get you evening tickets at 11 AM instead of the 3pm opening in times square, Less crowded too. There always nice shopping in the area and the area is quaint. I'd get there at least a half hour before it opens and maybe a full hour on the weekend. We got there at 10:50 AM and maybe had a half hour wait. Be warned - during the winter it is COLD. Dress appropriately the wind really kicks up near the east river and you feel that wind chill. But the better spot to get your tickets during the summer.

Make sure you get the TKTS app before. Its a big help."

and

"A 30 minute wait on Friday morning to get 30-50% discount off Broadway/Off-Broadway  shows. Not bad at all! I decided to go to the TKTS booth at South Street Seaport instead of the one at Times Square since this booth opens at 11 AM instead of 3 PM. Also, I wanted to avoid the crowds at Times Square.

If you're thinking of purchasing tickets from TKTS, get their smartphone app. When the booth is closed, it lists what shows were available recently. Half an hour before the booth opens, it lists the shows and the discounts available for each show for that night and the matinee performance for next day.

I reached the booth a little after 11 AM, and there were already about 50-80 people ahead of me. They didn't have a separate queue for the people who wanted to buy tickets to matinee performance. There were three ticket windows, one of which was closed.The line moved pretty fast, after about 30 minutes I was able to get my tickets. A TKTS employee stood outside to answer questions and explain the rules and guidelines,

You're only given one shot at tickets. If you don't like the location or cost of the seats you can't ask for a different choice. You can ask for the tickets to a different show. It's helpful to know the layout of the theatre for the show you want to see in order to make the decision to buy the tickets or not."

Note the opening time differences between the South Street Seaport TKTS location and the Times Square location (11am vs 3pm).  

Also, the last time I was in New York and went to the South Street Seaport TKTS location, the TKTS App was not available. Nice to have that available now. 

Here's a link to NYC Theatre and Concert Hall Seating Plans: http://www.citidex.com/seat/

Enjoy your trip


Richard


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 14, 2014)

*TKTS App*

There is a TKTS app for the android (not sure about IOS)...so you can check the day of the show what will be available.  It also gives you an option to check the Times Square, South Street Seaport and the Downtown Brooklyn locations.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 14, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi Carol and all,
> I work in Mid-town Manhattan and would be happy to answer any specific questions about your upcoming trip.  One tip I can give you is to check out MOMA on Friday afternoon when admission is FREE!  Always a worthwhile Museum to check out, no matter what exhibit is there.
> As for shows, there are so many great shows on Broadway now, I'm sure you will score some great discount tickets at the TKTS booth in Times Square.  Some great shows include Beautiful, the Carole King musical, Motown, All the Way (I think that's the name of it) the story of LBJ starring Bryan Cranston and of course Jersey Boys.  All, Bullets Over Broadway just opened to some very good reviews.  Or you could go see Denzel Washington in Raisin in the Sun, like Obama and his wife did here tonight.
> 
> ...



Raisin in the Sun with Denzel and Dianne Carroll is atop my list. I also want to see Kinky Boots (diverse taste, eh?) Thanks to everyone who posted tips. And I'm definitely going to check out that French bistro...sounds lovely!


----------



## schoolmarm (Apr 14, 2014)

Yippee!  My first post on TUG!

I go to NYC to do a "Broadway Blitz" where I see as many shows as possible for as few dollars as possible.  I've gotten to the point where TKTs is my last resort.  I do Standing Room (only when the show is sold out), Rush and Lottery tickets.  

Here are the current policies:

http://www.playbill.com/celebritybu...-Rush-Lottery-and-Standing-Room-Only-Policies

Here is another site:

http://www.broadwayforbrokepeople.com/

And here is a site for what was on the TKTs line for the past week:

http://www.entertainment-link.com/tkts-off-broadway.asp

Sometimes, you can snag a balcony ticket for a great deal.  The Cripple of Isherman with Daniel Radcliffe is only $27.

Rush tickets and lotteries ($25-37) are my favorite right now.  I've won a bunch of lotteries and it is fine if you are 1 or 2 people.  If more, then maybe not such a good idea. I check the "Weekly grosses" on Playbill.com to see if a play or musical will sell out and the standing room slots will be released.  Current shows that I think will have SRO are:  Book of Mormon, Hedwig and the Angry Inch, Kinky Boots, Matilda, and maybe Motown. 

The problem with doing Rush or SRO is that you have to go before the Box Office opens (often 10 am ).  If I am unsuccessful, then I either plan a lottery (names in at 2.5 hours before, winners drawn at 2 hours before) or a last minute dash to the TKTS line.  For me, getting the tickets and chatting with other theatre buffs is half the fun.  

If you have a student ID, you have more options for cheap tickets. 

On my last 3-day trip to NYC I saw:
TKTS--Vanya and Sonia and Misha and Spike ($72)
SRO--Tom Hanks in "Lucky Guy" ($30 ish)
Rush--Bette Midler in "I'll eat you last) ($30 ish)
Lottery--"Newsies" ($27)

Usually I see musicals, but the plays and the starpower were good last May.

This year I will try for Monday (only a few shows are open on Monday), Tuesday, 2 on Wednesday and 2 on Thursday.  There are three shows doing Thursday matinees now:  Mama Mia, Cinderella and Phantom of the Opera.

I want to go to Isherman, Book of Mormon, Bullets over Broadway, Hedwig, Kinky Boots, If/Then, Pippin and Cinderella (my Thursday afternoon pick).  If I am closed out of a show, I will see Matilda, Aladdin, After Midnight, Motown or Rocky (the lottery winners get to BE on stage for the final fight scene).  I am not "hellbent" on seeing any particular show, as I know that I will be back. 

I go to NYC fairly often and have seen many of the sights.  Haven't been to the MOMA yet...it might be my chance this year, however, I have a research project at Columbia that might take that time. 

For the Met Opera:

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/Rush/

And

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/about/faq/tickets-and-info.aspx#discount

I will be in NYC the first week of May for 5 days (6 shows) and staying at the new Wyndham Resort on 45th Street.  A bit of a walk for the Theater District, but it was a good use of my expiring-in-June points. 

For a cheap "tour" of NYC, get on a city bus that goes north and south and there will probably be a local who will tell you about the neighborhoods.  Statan Island Ferry is free!  

Have fun!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 16, 2014)

schoolmarm said:


> Yippee!  My first post on TUG!
> 
> I go to NYC to do a "Broadway Blitz" where I see as many shows as possible for as few dollars as possible.  I've gotten to the point where TKTs is my last resort.  I do Standing Room (only when the show is sold out), Rush and Lottery tickets.
> 
> ...



Wow!!! I want to shadow you around NYC!!! You've got it down to an art! Anyway thanks sooo much for posting...you'll be my inspiration when I go end of May. You have fun and please let us all know how you like the Wyndham (I own Wyn pts as well). Thanks again!!!


----------



## schoolmarm (May 6, 2014)

Posting from the Wyndham Midtown 45--the new Wyndham timeshare in NYC!  Having great luck with the Broadway tickets, too!

I have a studio and it has plenty of room.  King bed, little sofa, desk/dresser with a pull out table. Kitchen is along the hall by the door.  Very cleverly designed.  The Fridge looks like a cupboard and the freezer looks like two deep-dish drawers below the fridge.  The dishwasher also looks like a cupboard.  There is a cooktop and microwave, coffee maker and toaster.  Full set of kitchen cooking items/utensils. There are plenty of places to eat nearby (Hofbrau haus, Dunkin' Donuts, Wendy's, Subway,  Greek place, two delis, an Irish Pub next door and an on-site restaurant.  There is an organic "Amish Market" that is down the block and overpriced.  There is a fruit stand across the street and lots of food trucks nearby.  

Walkable to Grand Central Station.  Easy to get public transportation from LaGuardia via the Q70 to catch the 7 train to Grand Central. Then you have to walk one long block and 3 little blocks to the resort.

Broadway shows!
Monday night I went to the Kinky Boots lottery and lost.  But I had a former student who brought two friends and all three of them won, so I got to go $37. Excellent and fun show. 

Tonight I have a $37 rush ticket to Bridges of Madison County which is closing in 10 days.  It is Row J in the orchestra.

Wednesday, I have a $27 balcony ticket to Cripple of Ishermaan for the matinee and then will go to the Met Opera for a rush ticket for a Bellini opera. I know one of the leads.  If I am too late for Rush, I will just buy a ticket in the nosebleed section.

Thursday I will get (I hope) a student rush ticket for the Cinderella matinee, and then try my luck for a lottery--Hedwig or If/Then--for the evening show. Or a TKTS ticket for something.

It's been a great stay so far. 

I have my owner's update with free breakfast tomorrow morning.  They asked if I wanted an Oatmeal or Egg breakfast, so I am guessing that it will be coming from the Deli next door. They will show me the property, etc.  Gift is an AMEX card for a mystery amount.  You have to take it with you to the breakfast and someone in management will open it to reveal the amount.  Lowest is $50, highest is $1000.  The booker said that two people yesterday got $250. We'll see....


----------



## Deb from NC (May 6, 2014)

Please post pictures of the studio if you can !   We are thinking about going next year and would love to see what the studio looks like...also any other observations about the resort....
Deb


----------



## SMHarman (May 6, 2014)

a 'long block' is an avenue.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 6, 2014)

schoolmarm said:


> Posting from the Wyndham Midtown 45--the new Wyndham timeshare in NYC!  Having great luck with the Broadway tickets, too!
> 
> I have a studio and it has plenty of room.  King bed, little sofa, desk/dresser with a pull out table. Kitchen is along the hall by the door.  Very cleverly designed.  The Fridge looks like a cupboard and the freezer looks like two deep-dish drawers below the fridge.  The dishwasher also looks like a cupboard.  There is a cooktop and microwave, coffee maker and toaster.  Full set of kitchen cooking items/utensils. There are plenty of places to eat nearby (Hofbrau haus, Dunkin' Donuts, Wendy's, Subway,  Greek place, two delis, an Irish Pub next door and an on-site restaurant.  There is an organic "Amish Market" that is down the block and overpriced.  There is a fruit stand across the street and lots of food trucks nearby.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are having a great time.  Where on 45th st. Is the Wyndham?  If you need any recommendations for restaurants (that is if you even have time to eat) let me know.  I work in midtown a few blocks from Grand Central Terminal.  Let us know how you liked the shows.
Brian


----------



## schoolmarm (May 6, 2014)

The Wyndham Midtown 45 is basically on the corner of E45th and 3rd Avenue.  There is a 24-hour deli on the corner, a pub and then the Wyndham.

Their materials say "between 2nd and 3rd" but it is really 50-100 feet from the intersection of 3rd Avenue and E45th.  

Very handy if you want to see the UN, NY Public Library, Grand Central, Rockefeller Center.

You will walk, take the subway (or subway Shuttle "S") or the cross-town bus to get to the theatre district.  About 20 minutes or so to walk, and about the same to take public transportation. You can walk about as fast as the crosstown bus in heavy traffic!  But my feet hurt, so I will NOT be walking tonight!

I'll take some pictures of the unit and resort tomorrow.  It is a new phone and I don't know how to post to anything but Facebook right now, but I'll figure it out.

I <3 NY!


----------



## schoolmarm (May 7, 2014)

OK, just finished the "owner's update"/sales pitch at the Wyndham Midtown 45.  

There will be 203 total when they get everything converted and can quit honoring the Alex Hotel's reservations (floors 4-10 in really outdated rooms--check TripAdvisor if you want a chuckle).  

Update was the group info guy with the same slides as everywhere else.  They are focusing on buying NY for the trading power and for ARP.  They don't have deeds for sale right now, maybe in a month.  So they are selling CWA with the option to convert to a deed OR to take a foreclosed deed.  They are really pushy as to YOU HAVE TO BUY NY in order to book NY.  Right now there are about 40 units bookable.  I STILL got an express reservation that was probably a cancellation.  When renovations are complete there will be over 200 units available. 

Tour included the nice fitness center and laundry room on the 3rd floor, then up to the 33rd floor for the owner's lounge (can't occupy it yet because the fireplace is not installed yet).  It has a LOVELY patio with views of the UN, Chrysler Building and Helmsley building and the East River. It will be great for the Welcome receptions.  The 33rd floor is all Presidential Units--they showed two different floorplans of 1 BR.  Both had a pull-out couch and a King bed.  They also had a "Presidential" studio (not in the book) that had a corner window and was just a little nicer than my regular one--but I wouldn't pay more points. 

Breakfast was a lovely plate of scrambled eggs with cheese, bacon and potatoes with yellow peppers. Visa gift card turned out to be $50.  Booker said that the presentation would be 90 minutes, but it was 2 hours. Glad I didn't have the sales rep at the next table...she was very pushy.  Mine was nice. 

Sales said that Wyndham is negotiating to buy an apartment building on the West Side of NYC...it will be a while for that.  Also Boston is still a go.  Margaritavilles in St. Thomas and Paris. We'll see if any of these come to fruition.


----------



## Larry (May 8, 2014)

*hilton c lub west 57th street*

I am currently at the Hilton timeshare on West 57th street that I got through an exchange with SFX. Having a great time as a New Yorker all my life finally  playing the tourist for a week in Manhattan.

I will post more next week as I have to go now to the Met museum of art.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 9, 2014)

Dang, I left without taking pictures of the unit!  

The furnishings really do look like these pictures:

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/new-york/new-york/wyndham-midtown-45/hotel-overview#

Except I do now know where they took the HUGE bedroom photos or the HUGE living room photos.  The Presidential 1 BRs on the 33rd floor were not even that big for the bedroom.  I suspect that the Dining room is from one of them. 

And for my final night at the theatre, I got a $37 student rush ticket to Cinderella and a $25 lottery ticket it If/Then.  Both were good.  However, the singing was not so good at Cinderella.  If/Then was fabulous!


----------



## Carol C (Jun 3, 2014)

*I'm baack...here's what I did!*



Carol C said:


> I haven't been to NYC in years, and I need to be reminded of tactics to score half price day of show tix for Bway and off-Bway shows. I checked online and got the shock of my life at how much inflation there is in the price of a Bway show ticket since I've last visited. Anyone know if there are highly recommended museum or art gallery shows? I'll be there last weekend of May thanks to the generosity of a TUGger. Hot tips please!!! And TIA!



3 days/3 nites in NYC is not enuf time...had great weather, stayed at W. 57th by Hilton (great location)...and enjoyed the following activities:

Two concerts at Carnegie Hall: "Forged by Fire" trilogy and a full evening of music by ARVO PART with Estonian Orchestra & Arvo Part in attendance (WOW, one of my faves...great timing and I lucked into a ticket at this sold out show for only $105!)

[Not familiar with Arvo Part? Click here: http://newyorkclassicalreview.com/2014/06/arvo-parts-austere-music-transcends-time-and-place/ ]

New York City Ballet: Sat matinee for $32.50 & it was a superb show!

Two museums: MOMA for a Gaugin show, Friday nights are free so it was way too crowded to really enjoy, but still nice. Then on Saturday the Neue Gallery's exhibit of "Degenerate Art" (art that was censored by Nazi Germany). 

One harborcruise (playing tourist, but wanted to see new World Trade Center bldg from the water).

One musical...I made a bad call here but it was the only really cheap musical via TKTS booth in South Seaport: "Heathers: the Musical" (I guess I'm getting old...I really liked the cult film back in the day, but the musical play is for a younger crowd, methinks). 

Also spent time in Central Park to do some birding...nice!

Discovered two good & inexpensive restaurants close to W. 57th Hilton hotel: Angelo's Pizza http://www.angelospizzany.com/ across the street from timeshare (good cheap lunch specials) and Lili's 57 (at 7th) http://lilis57.com/ is also a bargain for Thai/sushi/Chinese lunch...and they have a special gluten-free menu option...they're right across from Carnegie Hall with a subway entrance at front door. 

Thanks to everyone for your tips...I HEART NY!


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad you had a good time!

I'm getting ready to go back to NYC the last week of July--but hoping to change my reservation to the first week of August.

Oh, and I met Arvo Pärt when I was a grad student and one of our choirs was recording his pieces.  S L O W L Y!  Very interesting music.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 3, 2014)

schoolmarm said:


> Glad you had a good time!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I met Arvo Pärt when I was a grad student and one of our choirs was recording his pieces.  S L O W L Y!  Very interesting music.



How cool is that?! And you even got the two dots thingie correctly placed on his last name! (That's not something in my typing "repertoire"...wink wink) Hey have a great time in New York!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 3, 2014)

I just booked a week at Wyndham Midtown 45 for Easter week next year...can't wait!  We haven't been to NYC in about 10 years...lots to catch up on
Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 28, 2014)

stonebroke said:


> There is a TKTS app for the android (not sure about IOS)...so you can check the day of the show what will be available.  It also gives you an option to check the Times Square, South Street Seaport and the Downtown Brooklyn locations.



Yes, TKTS has an iOS App too

The Apps are great.


Richard


----------

